# Eye discharge / possible allergies?



## pez999 (Apr 22, 2017)

So our V is has turned 1 this past February. He's never had this issue before so I'm not sure if it's allergy related because of spring coming in (although he's seen spring as a small pup last year). His eyes will have a bit of discharge that's more than the usual. I'm used to dogs having some gunk in their eyes after waking up from a long nap or over night but this is a bit more watery and more than a little. I don't know how often it is but almost daily and we usually catch it when it's still watery and just building up. We take a soft tissue usually and put it under warm water and wipe it away. The vet didn't find anything and didn't think he needs anything so we've just been wiping it.

I've also noticed his eyes get red sometimes when he's outside and running around. Used to think it was the dog park because of the dust maybe getting in his eyes, or his eyes would get red at the vet because of nerves (that's what they told us). I'm thinking he just has seasonal or some kind of outdoor allergies. I don't know if it's related to the eye gunk thing but could be. I do sometimes catch him trying to scratch his eyes but it's rare.

Anyone has/had this issue? Should I be getting eye drops (allergy ones you can order online)? Any suggestions are appreciated.

I attached a blurry picture of the buildup in his eyes (he can never sit still lol)


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would just rinse his eyes after he comes in from outside, and see if there is any improvement. 
I don't know of any over the counter allergy eye drops for dogs. If mine have had a eye problem in the past, I have the vet take a look at them. So their drops have always been prescription.


----------



## pez999 (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. I guess I'll check with the vet this weekend, scheduled for rabies shot anyway.


----------



## pez999 (Apr 22, 2017)

I didn't want to start a whole new thread because it's related. Anyone's V that gets red eyes or allergy type irritation, do your dog's pupils get dilated as well? We have a vet appointment tomorrow about it but was just curious to ask if anyone's had dilated pupils?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I haven't noticed dilated pupils with allergies. I'm in no way saying it couldn't happen, just haven't seen it in my dogs.
With that being a sign in other eye problems, and the worry wart that I am. I would have a eye specialist look at the eyes, if my regular vet did not have the answer.


----------

